# Photo Challenge March '11 - "Wildlife"



## Chris of Arabia

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the February '11 challenge, the   poll  will be up shortly.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Wildlife"*.  Can I also suggest the following guidelines   be followed:


*No pets, domesticated animals or zoo exhibits please - whatever you choose should be living free of human intervention.*
Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding  the  archives, that is not a challenge!
The Challenge is about making you think and helping you improve the     way you take pictures and the end results you get, so make an effort,     get out there, try something different, but most of all, have fun!
Good luck 
  The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00   Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate       in this challenge please take a moment to read through the    following:  

 The   deadline  for  submissions is 31 March 2011
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing       watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo          (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen   title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation       emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or       remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the       winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new       thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before       it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*     into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form     <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "March '11 Photo Challenge       Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it       to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................       .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com       and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it          into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission email the     photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting     process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures          located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the  time         to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as          the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email          programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes.  When    these      programs calculate attachment size they will often  read    larger than     they  actually are. To be safe we recommend a  target    size of about   140KB   so  that once sent it does not go over  *150KB*.


----------



## JoshC.

This one really does sound like a challenge.  Hopefully I can get one in!


----------



## mortovismo

Dust of your zoom lenses and get your camo gear on


----------



## NielsSw

in a country where everything is frozen and covered in meters of snow it is a real challenge to find an animal, let alone take a good picture of it..


----------



## Sirashley

I'm really looking forward to this, seeing as how I just got a 70-300 VR Nikon lens. Happy Birthday to me  Anyway, I've itching to shoot some wildlife so it should be fun...


----------



## norabora

NielsSw said:


> in a country where everything is frozen and covered in meters of snow it is a real challenge to find an animal, let alone take a good picture of it..



Take a picture of a snow creature! Or just of snow in general... I like snow, it doesn't snow where I live


----------



## NielsSw

i don't have a choice, all my pictures include snow  but that's not wildlife. So this months challenge is a real challenge


----------



## Bynx

norabora said:


> NielsSw said:
> 
> 
> 
> in a country where everything is frozen and covered in meters of snow it is a real challenge to find an animal, let alone take a good picture of it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a picture of a snow creature! Or just of snow in general... I like snow, it doesn't snow where I live
Click to expand...

 
Ya well if it didnt snow where I live Id love it a lot more too.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

NielsSw said:


> i don't have a choice, all my pictures include snow  but that's not wildlife. So this months challenge is a real challenge



It's always going to be a bit of an art form trying to pick a subject that suits every member who want partake. So with the exception of the 'Self-portrait' or December's 'Open' categories, I'm always likely to make it difficult for someone. Part of the reason for deciding to exclude tame/domesticated/captive animals was very much to make it a challenge and encourage people to think about how they are going to photograph wildlife - I'd have much the same challenge here in the middle of the worlds hottest deserts as you do in the snow, but I know it's out there if I try. You might think I could go looking for camels, but as far as I'm aware, every last one of them is essentially a farm animal and therefore off limits.


----------



## NielsSw

Chris of Arabia said:


> NielsSw said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have a choice, all my pictures include snow  but that's not wildlife. So this months challenge is a real challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always going to be a bit of an art form trying to pick a subject that suits every member who want partake. So with the exception of the 'Self-portrait' or December's 'Open' categories, I'm always likely to make it difficult for someone. Part of the reason for deciding to exclude tame/domesticated/captive animals was very much to make it a challenge and encourage people to think about how they are going to photograph wildlife - I'd have much the same challenge here in the middle of the worlds hottest deserts as you do in the snow, but I know it's out there if I try. You might think I could go looking for camels, but as far as I'm aware, every last one of them is essentially a farm animal and therefore off limits.
Click to expand...

 

oh don't get me wrong, i didn't mean to complain, just saying it is a real challenge. But today i actually already made a lot of shots, I might have something nice in those.  

Any theme is good


----------



## Nelac

I don't know why, but I immediately assumed there will be lots of squirrel entries


----------



## MrMcClam

Are squirrels included ? lol .. I live in the city & its only squirrels, pigeons, rats & maybe a rabbit if i'm lucky.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

MrMcClam said:


> Are squirrels included ? lol .. I live in the city & its only squirrels, pigeons, rats & maybe a rabbit if i'm lucky.



So long as they are living wild, they're in. The fact that they choose to live wild in an urban environment doesn't exclude them, unless they live caged, wear collars and have little bells around their necks


----------



## MrMcClam

Great  Thanks Chris.. I appreciate you replying.


----------



## makr

I thought of taking a picture of a snow man.  But a snow man wouldn't be wildlife.  So I guess I'll try to find a snow squirrel.


----------



## Bynx

I wonder if naked busty blondes traipsing through the snow would be considered wild life?


----------



## bikingman

Yea I live in NY too and wow is there a lack of wildlife - how is a picture of a pigeon going to compete against a gazelle, huh?! Although if we could snap a photo of a carrier pigeon from inside a church on chore duty, now there's a picture


----------



## VooDoo_Banjo

Does "wildlife" include insects? It's spring where I am and the insects are out in abundance, esp on the nice spring flowers.


----------



## Sirashley

Well I'm in... I was going to enter a photo of a blind mime trying to put together a puzzle of the titanic for Bynx... but I'm decided on some real wildlife instead...  Looking forward to seeing the entries in this one... Good luck everyone


----------



## Bynx

Sorry Sirashley but I already submitted the mime putting together a puzzle of the Lusitania. The Titanic is so cliché.


----------



## Forkie

bikingman said:


> Yea I live in NY too and wow is there a lack of wildlife - how is a picture of a pigeon going to compete against a gazelle, huh?! Although if we could snap a photo of a carrier pigeon from inside a church on chore duty, now there's a picture


 
A dramatic shot of a pigeon in flight, particularly just as it's about to land or take off, would be infinitely more interesting than a gazelle eating grass.  Pigeons are underated as models, y'know!


----------



## Bynx

And I thought NY was the wildlife capital of the world.


----------



## grandpawrichard

I have submitted my entry!  I've been having a blast taking all kinds of Wildlife photos lately.  I hope that my entry is worthy of being posted and judged beside all of the other Great Photos this site  members produce!

Dick


----------



## Parishrut

Same here!!


----------



## Parishrut

I am very new to this website. Indeed just five minutes old. Can you tell me exactly how and where to post my photograph for any such challenge? Thanks a lot.


----------



## grandpawrichard

Parishrut said:


> I am very new to this website. Indeed just five minutes old. Can you tell me exactly how and where to post my photograph for any such challenge? Thanks a lot.



Welcome to the Forum Parishrut! :thumbup:  I'm pretty new to the forum to! 

Here's what you have to do to submit a photo into the Contest:



> *                     Photo Challenge March '11 - "Wildlife"                 *
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks to those who took part in the February '11 challenge, the   poll  will be up shortly.
> 
> For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Wildlife"*.  Can I also suggest the following guidelines   be followed:
> 
> 
> *No pets, domesticated animals or zoo exhibits please - whatever you choose should be living free of human intervention.*
> Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding  the  archives, that is not a challenge!
> The Challenge is about making you think and helping you improve the      way you take pictures and the end results you get, so make an  effort,     get out there, try something different, but most of all,  have fun!
> Good luck
> The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00   Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.
> 
> For all those who wish to participate       in this challenge please take a moment to read through the    following:
> 
> The   deadline  for  submissions is 31 March 2011
> The image can be no larger then *150KB**
> *Include your forum username* when submitting
> The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
> Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing       watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
> Submit *no more than one photo*
> If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo           (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen    title)
> The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
> Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation       emails will not be issued.
> The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or       remove any photo solely at their discretion
> The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the       winner of the photo challenge
> All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new       thread within the first week of the following month
> Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before       it closes automatically
> 
> >>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*     into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
> 
> *ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
> 
> ** Photo Title (optional):*
> 
> *Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
> 
> *Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*
> 
> *Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
> 
> >>>>>>>>>> End of form     <<<<<<<<<<
> 
> *Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
> 
> *Please enter your email subject as "March '11 Photo Challenge       Submission"*
> 
> * Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it       to have otherwise the title will not be used.
> ..................................................       .................................................. ...
> 
> Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com       and remember to enter the subject as indicated.
> 
> All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it           into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made  when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos  are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission  email the     photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery  and voting     process.
> 
> There is more important information regarding rules and procedures           located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the   time         to read these FAQs.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!
> 
> **150KB* will be taken as           the &#8220;size on disk&#8221; and not the actual file size. Also some email           programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes.   When    these      programs calculate attachment size they will often   read    larger than     they  actually are. To be safe we recommend a   target    size of about   140KB   so  that once sent it does not go over   *150KB*.
> 
> ​




Dick​


----------



## Sirashley

I think what we should do is start a thread when the challenge voting is over for image critique. Just come into the thread, post your photo, and ask why people voted, or didn't vote for your image. It could be a way to get some real critique on your image and maybe learn something... This may also help to get inside the voters heads. I'll be the first one to post my image and say to you all, "let me have..." So after the challenge, lets do it!


----------



## wlbphoto

Submitted mine hope It gets picked. First time entering the challenge


----------



## Bynx

Sorry wlbphoto, winners are done alphabetically. This time its someone whose name starts with L.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK, submissions are closed - I'm off to wade through all those pigeon photos...


----------



## Sirashley

Good luck everyone...


----------



## Daffodil

Looking forward to seeing all the March wildlife photos!


----------



## molested_cow

Kinda weird time to have a "wildlife" competition. I mean, it's either early spring on the north or fall in the south. I'd think this should happen in the middle of the year to be safe.


----------

